# Can you get a part-time job on a L or H Visa?



## chanchan (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wondering, can you get a part time job on a L1 or HB visa? 

Say i had a full time job but also needed to earn some extra cash, can you get a part time job once you are out there? 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

chanchan said:


> Just wondering, can you get a part time job on a L1 or HB visa?
> 
> Say i had a full time job but also needed to earn some extra cash, can you get a part time job once you are out there?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------

